# Joerg's Hammerhead



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I was happy the other day to find that Joerg is still active and has a home where his outrageous creations have more support. Here is my version of his latest hammer grip, the Hammerhead. It is made from 3 layers of 18mm multiplex. I am also making one with hardwood handle scales that I'll post pictures of when I'm done. Joerg is shooting his with *triple* Theraband Gold. I mught try double.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

It looks massive


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Well done.
Greeting


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is the one with the handles so far. I decided to go with Desert Ironwood and used the part with the best cracks running through it. I should have finished pictures someone tomorrow.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! Kick ass.
I would like to try making it from Dymalux I have.
Too bad I'm only a beginner.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dymalux would be cool, but it requires three layers and would end up being a rather expensive slingshot.

There's nothing wrong with being a beginner. The only way not to be a beginner is to keep doing. Try and fail, try and succeed, it doesn't matter. Just try, that's what matters. I know I learn more from my flops and fails than I do from my successes. Half the time, when things are going very well and success is within my grasp, I lose my motivation to finish. When I fail, I have to do it again, to get it right.

Bring your Dymalux out here to Arizona and we can make some sawdust. It's probably warmer than Maryland, too.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Shawn.
Sounds very tempting.
Loved site seeing through your home state.
Been there 12 times, It's one of my favorite states.
Thank you for the encouragement, and I'll attempt it soon.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a wonderful catapult, very strong and powerful as well. You made a very good job, I like it. I think I'm gonna make a similar one with a natural antler, maybe a root. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey guys, there is a young lady in the below thread, looking for someone to make her one of these for her fiancée.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12353-anyone-out-there-interested/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Reminds me this


----------



## brparris (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd love to buy a hammerhead myself!


----------

